# The Walking Dead - "Lines We Cross" S10E01 - 10/06/2019 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't have much to say about the episode (getting pretty bored with this show), but isn't Oceanside supposed to be relatively close to Alexandria? Like within 50 miles or so? There were palm trees so I thought they must have moved farther south until it was revealed they were at Oceanside. Are there palm trees in that area of Virginia?


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

There are a few Species that would survive the climate in Virginia.
What I'm wondering is why don't they go on an all-out War with the Whisperers?
they are only a few ugly, malnourished, demoralized People who have to smell that pesky Mask all the Time?
Come on, get on with it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Global warming!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Global warming!


...is a myth!!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought it was OK in that I have come to expect nothing from this show. It was watchable.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

The topography surrounding Alexandria is nothing like what is depicted on the show. As a lifelong Virginian, it used to bother me, but now I just go with it. Maybe "Alexandria" was relocated by that congresswoman out to rural Virginia. Either way, to get to the ocean from that area you have to cross the Potomac River *and* the Chesapeake Bay, although "Oceanside" could actually be a beach on the Bay.

I don't read the graphic novels, so I don't know how - or even if - Kirkman depicts it.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

My expectations were so low that I enjoyed it.  It's so much better than the Fear the Walking Dead dreck.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I still record it but watch it in about 10 minutes. I fast forward all the scenes that are focused on boring conversation, new characters, etc... If I see an interesting situation then I will watch it. I even fast forwarded through the stupid "clean up the fire" scene until a few zombies showed up. Still think the show is garbage. But just waiting to watch some regulars die. Hopefully they will end it soon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I still record it but watch it in about 10 minutes. I fast forward all the scenes that are focused on boring conversation, new characters, etc... If I see an interesting situation then I will watch it. I even fast forwarded through the stupid "clean up the fire" scene until a few zombies showed up. Still think the show is garbage. But just waiting to watch some regulars die. Hopefully they will end it soon.


Interesting. I'm just the opposite. I get bored and want to FF when they have the zombie-killing scenes. I have zero interest in them killing zombies anymore.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow, only nine posts! I guess nobody gives a s*** about this show anymore. I had to laugh out loud at the opening scene on the beach. Just when you think the show can't get any stupider. I guess they're hoping to grab some of the GoT audience!


----------

